# Mafia: Definitive Edition



## Cyberghost (May 13, 2020)

*steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/steam/apps/1030840/header.jpg?t=1589909505
Available August 28th, 2020​
Part one of the Mafia crime saga - 1930’s, Lost Heaven, IL
Re-made from the ground up, rise through the ranks of the mafia during the Prohibition-era of organized crime in America. After an inadvertent brush with the mob, cabdriver Tommy Angelo is reluctantly thrust into the world of organized crime. Initially uneasy about falling in with the Salieri family, the rewards become too big to ignore.

Part one of the Mafia crime saga - 1930s, Lost Heaven, IL
Re-made from the ground up, rise through the ranks of the Mafia during the Prohibition era of organized crime. After a run-in with the mob, cab driver Tommy Angelo is thrust into a deadly underworld. Initially uneasy about falling in with the Salieri crime family, Tommy soon finds that the rewards are too big to ignore.

Play a Mob Movie:
Live the life of a Prohibition-era gangster and rise through the ranks of the Mafia.

Lost Heaven, IL:

Recreated 1930's cityscape, filled with interwar architecture, cars and culture to see, hear and interact with.

Re-Made Classic:
Faithfully recreated, with expanded story, gameplay and original score. This is the Mafia you remembered and much more.

Own Mafia: Definitive Edition to unlock Tommy’s Suit and Cab in both Mafia II and Mafia III Definitive Editions.

*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/329967861495758848/710155964669624350/apps.png
*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/329967861495758848/710155942565642351/apps.png
*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/545861898940317696/710156087390896148/apps.png​Source: Steam

​


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2020)

This is Nice


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2020)

That's quite an upgrade.


----------



## quicky008 (May 14, 2020)

i hope it wont be as poorly optimized as mafia 3 was.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2020)

very very VERY hype for this. Will most definitely pick up Mafia 1 once it's available. Not sure why a new game like 3 would warrant a remaster though. Did anyone play it ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> i hope it wont be as poorly optimized as mafia 3 was.


I played Mafia 3 and I didn't find any Bugs or optimization issues with it. It was smooth.


----------



## billubakra (May 14, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> i hope it wont be as poorly optimized as mafia 3 was.


It was great atleast the version with all DLC's that I played but the storyline sucked. The only Mafia game that I didn't complete.


----------



## billubakra (May 14, 2020)

All 3 parts will be remastered in this? Storyline same?


----------



## Cyberghost (May 14, 2020)

Mafia I extended teaser: Mafia1 - Streamable


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2020)

billubakra said:


> All 3 parts will be remastered in this? Storyline same?


Yeah pretty much. Gfx and stuff will be redone. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (May 15, 2020)

Mafia 3 didn't run very well on many systems during launch-many people complained of getting low FPS figures despite having fairly capable hardware.

Some of the issues might have been rectified later through patches, but i am not really sure how well it runs in its current state.

I dont know to what extent will the assets in this game be subjected to the remastering treatment - it seems fairly unnecessary, considering that the game is a relatively new one and did have pretty decent visuals. Maybe they will fix the performance issues that it was plagued with and call it a remastered release.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2020)

^ I played Mafia 3 one month back and it was smooth experience. I didn't played it during its launch due to issues reported by gamers.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2020)

I dont get it are they remastering mafis 2 and mafia 3 or its an entirely new game?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I dont get it are they remastering mafis 2 and mafia 3 or its an entirely new game?


It's not an entire new game. Upgraded gfx and stuff mostly. Mafia 3 isn't even that old. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> It's not an entire new game. Upgraded gfx and stuff mostly. Mafia 3 isn't even that old.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


what is it then? graphic update for mafia 2?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> what is it then? graphic update for mafia 2?


Yeah. All the mafia games, including Mafia 1. Personally, I'm looking forward to mafia 1 remake. It's one of my favorite games ever made. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah. All the mafia games, including Mafia 1. Personally, I'm looking forward to mafia 1 remake. It's one of my favorite games ever made.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


mafia 1 is good but not much open world my fav is mafia 2 cause of the open world


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> mafia 1 is good but not much open world my fav is mafia 2 cause of the open world


Mafia isn't the right series if open world is your priority. Mafia 1 had one of the best stories in any game I've ever played.

Except that race mission.. No way anyone can finish that legit without the "shortcut" 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (May 19, 2020)

Available on Steam for ₹2199 : Pre-purchase Mafia: Definitive Edition on Steam


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2020)

Apparently old versions of Mafia 2 and 3 are being upgraded for free to the definitive edition : 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/gmrees

I already have Mafia 2. Will probably get mafia 1 definitive edition 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2020)

Voice of new Tommy Angelo just doesn't rub the right way. He's too "bad ass" if it makes any sense. But gameplay looks prime. And ofcourse the race is still there 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 14, 2020)

That music of Mafia 1 will always be special for me. Brings back the whole feel of the game!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> And ofcourse the race is still there


IIRC that race was pretty hard.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 15, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> IIRC that race was pretty hard.



Not in easy mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> IIRC that race was pretty hard.


Couldn't even finish it without crashing. Had to use the shortcut exploit to finish.

Also, they call me Schumacher in certain circles so you know these races were hard. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 15, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> IIRC that race was pretty hard.


You can finish easily if you crash all other cars from the beginning without crashing yourself, then win the race by driving casually


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> You can finish easily if you crash all other cars from the beginning without crashing yourself, then win the race by driving casually


Nothing about that was easy in the game to he honest. The car barely could turn. Even in the city it was hard to drive. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2020)

OG Mafia is one of the best examples of Eurojank.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 16, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> OG Mafia is one of the best examples of Eurojank.


Graphics were quite good considering I remember playing in Windows 98 days. Driving around the airport especially was very pleasing. But yeah it could do with good polish etc. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 7, 2020)

*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/545861898940317696/730077609047883826/EcVAk61XgAMdt1S.png​


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

What was the price of the remake for Mafia 1 on Steam? I think it was increased as it currently sits at Rs.2.2k which feels rather steep.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 8, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> What was the price of the remake for Mafia 1 on Steam? I think it was increased as it currently sits at Rs.2.2k which feels rather steep.



So will you buy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> So will you buy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably some day when there are no other games to play or buy. Let's see 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2020)

This looks great Cant wait to play it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2020)

Released?

Ok, it's a preview build.

Looks good though.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 15, 2020)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/Eh44S84VoAIbWKL?format=jpg&name=large​


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2020)

It sure looks like a good game, hopefully, we'll see a 20% discount in Winter Sale.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 16, 2020)

System Requirements

MINIMUM:


    Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
    OS: Windows 10 64-bit
    Processor: Intel Core-i5 2550K 3.4GHz / AMD FX 8120 3.1 GHz
    Memory: 6 GB RAM
    Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 / AMD Radeon HD 7870
    DirectX: Version 11
    Storage: 50 GB available space
    Sound Card: DirectX Compatible

RECOMMENDED:


    Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
    OS: Windows 10 64-bit
    Processor: Intel Core-i7 3770 3.4GHz / AMD FX-8350 4.2GHz
    Memory: 16 GB RAM
    Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 / AMD Radeon RX 5700
    DirectX: Version 11
    Storage: 50 MB available space
    Sound Card: DirectX Compatible


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 25, 2020)

Seems none of us has actually bought this game at a somewhat steep price 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 25, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Seems none of us has actually bought this game at a somewhat steep price
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


I thought atleast you would surely buy at launch 

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 28, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I thought atleast you would surely buy at launch
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


Price was just a bit much for me, at this point of time. Will keep an eye during sales 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Price was just a bit much for me, at this point of time. Will keep an eye during sales
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Me too, if it was 1.2k or so like HZD, would have grabbed it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 28, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Price was just a bit much for me, at this point of time. Will keep an eye during sales
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



Looking at the gameplay game looks very great.I think its worth 2.2k But i guess i will wait for price to get lower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 28, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Me too, if it was 1.2k or so like HZD, would have grabbed it.



Devs have put a lot of effort in this So i guess that have raised the price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Devs have put a lot of effort in this So i guess that have raised the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indians don't earn a lot considering salaries in developed countries, so 2.2k is definitely a lot more expensive here than $40 in US. You can earn $40 in the US by working in a minimum pay job for 4 hours, here it is at least 2 days worth of work for even an IT employee earning 25k pm. HZD is well priced because it uses steam's regional pricing guidelines.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2020)

Will 100% need to pick it up. Game looks staggering. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 1, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Will 100% need to pick it up. Game looks staggering.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


I'm waiting for sale. Currently cheapest you can get it is from EGS with $10 off coupon, comes to about $19, so about 500-600 savings over steam, but then again EGS launcher is inferior.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2020)

Looked at some footage from the race. Still incredibly hard lol. Will be fun to try. 





omega44-xt said:


> I'm waiting for sale. Currently cheapest you can get it is from EGS with $10 off coupon, comes to about $19, so about 500-600 savings over steam, but then again EGS launcher is inferior.


Steam will be well worth it and the only platform I'm looking to pick this game up. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Looked at some footage from the race. Still incredibly hard lol. Will be fun to try. Steam will be well worth it and the only platform I'm looking to pick this game up.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Yes

Considering EGS pricing, its already at 25% discount compared to steam, in a way.


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 3, 2020)

I am trying hard to avoid gaming. But have made the mistake of reading the reviews. Now I got the music in my head..
That aside, it really pleases me that a new generation will love something that I loved. The whole feel of the world.. Must resist!


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 21, 2020)

Just finished the game and it is better than what I thought it would be.
100% of the mafia feel, they have improved several gameplay aspects and it looks staggering. It feels so nice to just drive slowly around the city. Feels so real. Some dev said "its made by the original devs and its a labour of 'love'" . and this shows.
One tip: When driving around set set Police response to 'Regular' , this prevents the annoying police attention just for speeding.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2021)

Finally got the definitive edition thanks to @Desmond David and have started doing a playthough. The game is a proper remake and has even changed gameplay elements.

Here is the first mission:








Playlist with subsequent missions:

*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnOfiA-UaoZuTXaUOQm7xr2pvYJXHcg4v


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2021)

Lol. Did you finish the game?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Lol. Did you finish the game?


no just started. Will upload mission wise clips 
I think I need to "optimize" windows a bit and fix the performance for recording clips.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2021)

What do you use to record? OBS?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> What do you use to record? OBS?


Yes, OBS studio. But I think 1080p60FPS is a bit much for my machine(for this game). Might switch back to 720p60FPS for smoother recording.


----------

